# Wanted Cork Brake pads



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2018)

I'll post this in the wanted section as well but am looking for a U.S. source for a set of real cork brake pads for my Bianchi. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 13, 2018)

I don't know if Cerchio Ghisallo have a U.S. dealer/importer, but they sell them to go with their rims (from Italy).
Alternatively, they're incredibly easy to make, and you can also enjoy the contents of the bottles they come with.....





.....Normandy cider in this case!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Yea I bought a bunch of new corks off Ebay and am just going to make my own. V/r Shawn


----------



## rhm (Jan 20, 2019)

You can also make them from leather. I have plenty of really thick scraps of you want to try that.


----------



## wrongway (Jan 22, 2019)

Do they stop better?


----------



## rhm (Jan 22, 2019)

wrongway said:


> Do they stop better?



Heck if I know.  I don't have any bikes with wooden rims.  I have made leather brake pads for a few people, but have not heard back whether they were any good.  I am pretty sure no one died while evaluating them.  Leather has to be a lot tougher than cork, and will last longer; but I have no opinion whether they stop the bike better.


----------



## wrongway (Jan 22, 2019)

Oh, I didn't catch on that they were for wooden rims. My bad.


----------

